
Year 2038 problem - libeclipse
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
======
maxt
This is why more programmers need to code defensively:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defensive_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defensive_programming)

Also worth mentioning is input/data validation[1] which is currently an even
bigger problem than the 2038 problem, as badly constrained input is rampant
and operating in the world right now causing a lot of problems

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_validation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_validation)

